# "I'm done ___ing"



## vatrahos

"I'm done ___ing" türkçede nasıl deniyor?

Cevabına ulaşmaya çalışıp, bunu buldum:

"___+Ip bitirdim"


"Dün Beckett'in romanını okuyup bitirdim" 
("Yesterday I finished reading Beckett's novel")

"Mutfağı temizleyip bitirince, dışarı çıktım"
("When I finished cleaning the kitchen, I went out")


Yanlışım var mı?

Teşekkürler!


----------



## Rallino

those sentences are correct but it's not the exact meaning. So close though.

"Dün Beckett'in romanını okuyup bitirdim" = Beckett's novel, yesterday I read it all and finished.

Ver-1 +ip + V-2infinitive gives the meaning that you did the V-1 first, then right after that you completed V-2.

like: şemsiyemi alıp çıktım = I got my umbrella and went out.

to finish doing something
To be done doing something 

in turkish we use the noun form of the verbs. ( omit the -k from infinitive ). Then accusative.

*Konuşma*y*ı* bitirdi ve kürsüyü terketti. = He completed the speech and exit the platform.

"Mutfağı temizleyip bitirince, dışarı çıktım"

In this sentence no need to do what I just said, because -ince / -ınca already gives the meaning. There is no need even for "bitirmek"

Mutfağı temizleyince, dışarı çıktım.

We could of course say : Mutfağı temizlemeyi bitirince dışarı çıktım. 

But there is no need to make the sentences heavier =)


----------



## vatrahos

teşekkürler!

p.s., what do we do when the subject of the subordinate "when" clause is different from the main clause?

"When I finish writing the letter, can you correct it?"

Here, "için" will not work, because it doesn't show that "I" am the subject.

Do we use the "__+diği(m) zaman" form?

"mektupu yazmayı bitirdiğim zaman, düzeltebilir misin?"


----------



## Rallino

Yes that's right, but you can't use *için* in any case for such a sentence. It doesn't matter if the subjects are the same.

You say: When I finish writing the letter, can you send it?

different subjects, so no *için*.

When I finish writing the letter, can I send it?

the same subjects, can you use *için*? Nope. It doesn't go with the sentence.
*için* means *for* . Why would use "for" in this sentence? Or I didn't understand your question at all


----------



## vatrahos

Sorry, I meant to say "ince" -- not "için." (stupid mistake.)

Mektupu yazmayı bitirdiğim zaman, gönderebilir misin? = When *I* finish ... can *you
*
Mektupu yamayı bitirince, gönderebilir misin? = When *you* finish ... can *you*

Is that true? I assume that because "ince" does not show person, we just assume the subject is the same. Unless we put a "Ben" at the start. Does that work? (Ben mektupu yamayı bitirince ...) Or would it just be more common to use "bitirdiğim zaman"?

sine teşekkür ederim


----------



## Rallino

I guess you're right. with *-ince*, the subjects must be the same, at least I can't find any example to prove it wrong.

Yep you can put a subject at the start, then it's perfect.

*1.* Ben mektu*b*u yazmayı bitirince...
*2.* Ben mektubu yaz*ınca*

*3.* Ben mektubu yazmayı bitirdiğim zaman

or most simply

*4.* Ben mektubu bitirdiğim zaman...

1,2,3 and 4 are equally used.

*yine* teşekkür ederim* 


welcome =)


----------



## vatrahos

Ah, kusuruma bakma!

Demek istediğim *sana*; ama onu *size* ile karıştırdım!


----------

